# Rocky Mountain Gürtelschnalle



## TeamKlokke (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß, das Thema passt auch ins Klamotten-Forum, aber ich dachte mir ihr hier im Rocky-Forum wisst da bestimmt was zu. Hoffe, es stört keinen.  

Also ich habe letztens in einem Fahrradladen eine Rocky Mountain Gürtelschnalle gesehen und dachte mir, eigentlich könnte man ja ruhig nach aussen zeigen, was man so fährt. Bei Rocky muss man sich ja nicht schämen.  Der Hammer aber, das Ding kostet 100 Euro. Meine Frage, ist das normal? Hab ich eine Schnalle aus Platin gesehen? Gibt es die Teile irgendwo auch preisgünstiger im Internet? Bei eBay hab ich keine gefunden.  Aber sonst, irgendwo? Ihr habt doch da bestimmt ne Ahnung, oder vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand eie, die er nicht mehr braucht, weil er keinen Gürtel mehr trägt.  

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## s.d (2. April 2007)

100 ist normal die ist nicht aus Platin aber aus Silber. Glaub kaum dass es die irgendwo billiger gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

